# No desayuneis!!! CharoFutbol Inside



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!

MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

ME DESPOLLO!!!!!!!!!






Las 15 jugadoras que renunciaron piden a sus sustitutas emitir un comunicado apoyándolas


Las jugadoras que renunciaron a la selección nacional mientras Jorge Vilda continúe como seleccionador tuvieron este miércoles una tensa reunión con el grueso de las futbolistas má




www.marca.com


----------



## Wasi (21 Oct 2022)

La llevan clara, se han creído caca y no llegaban ni a pedo, nadie sabe quiénes son y mucho menos las echan de menos

Habéis perdido vuestro puesto por chulas de mierda, a fregar portales


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

Seguro que las "agraciadas" por la renuncia de las charos titulares demuestran muchisima sororidad y tambien renuncian a la oportunidad de su vida. Seguro segurisimo. Un plan sin rajas... perdon; sin fisuras.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (21 Oct 2022)

Jojojojojojojo!


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Oct 2022)

Descubriendo la vida.
Son como niñas.


----------



## Será en Octubre (21 Oct 2022)

Las mujeres y su puta inestabilidad emocional


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Descubriendo la vida.
> Son como niñas.









Arreglao...

PD: En el articulo faltan un "¡¡ NO SE VALE !!" al principio y un "¡ Vas a la seño !" al final.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Las 15 sustitutas deberían solidarizarse y que se nombren otras 15 sustitutas de las sustitutas, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada


----------



## Tigershark (21 Oct 2022)

Son unas harpias , piden un imposible así podrán atacarlas, ellas y la prensa del régimen.


----------



## LionelHutz (21 Oct 2022)

wopa dijo:


> La capitana y su comunicado.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW



utiliza las herramientas que permiten que el hilo sea SFW, por favor.

Te lo arreglo para que veas como se hace.


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las 15 sustitutas deberían solidarizarse y que se nombren otras 15 sustitutas de las sustitutas, y así sucesivamente.



Y algunas lo haran... pero no sin antes haber jugado varios torneos para poder contar que fueron jugadoras de la seleccion nacional, jugaron tal y cual competicion y renunciaron por principios feministas y bla bla bla.

A la mitad de esas pavas el futbol les importa una putisima mierda, como al 99% de las mujeres. Lo estan utilizando como ariete feminista en ese ambito tan masculino como es el futbol. Son como los crios que pasan de un juguete hasta que ven que le gusta a otro crio.
Varios de mis perros tambien son asi; dejas algo para ellos y todos pasan hasta que uno muestra interes en ello, entonces todos lo quieren y "compiten" por ver quien se lo queda, por ver quien manda. Una vez eso haya quedado claro, el que se lo quedo vuelve a pasar del objeto en cuestion porque ni lo quiere ni le importa el objeto sino solo el marcar su estatus.
Las mujeres estan emperradas con el puto futbol sin gustarles solo porque es una de las cosas mas masculinas que han encontrado, pero el futbol en si les suda el coño, para ellas es solo un vehiculo ideologico para marcar poder de conquista... y sienten que conquistar la "igualdad" en el futbol seria como tomar la capital del "imperio machirulo".


----------



## UNGERN (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada




¿Que no se nota? Las sustitutas ganaron a la selección estadounidense que es de las primeras, cosa que las titulares en su vida lo habían conseguido.

La selección española de fútbol femenino derrota por primera vez a Estados Unidos


----------



## chocolate (21 Oct 2022)

Espera que ahora que nos han dejado sin mundial Lopetegui-style, en vez de hacer autocrítica mejor hacemos una huida hacia delante para ver si engañamos a las nuevas y que nos dejen su puesto e ir nosotras. jijijiji

Bueno, es cierto que fuimos nosotras las que renunciamos a ir pero no esperábamos que se lo tomasen al pie de la letra, solo queríamos echar al entrenador porque nos trataba como futbolistas de élite y no nos dejaba camelar como nosotras queríamos camelar. jijijijijiji


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada



La repercusión de sus partidos ha sido la misma: CERO.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (21 Oct 2022)

Laia,Ona y NEREA.............


----------



## unaburbu (21 Oct 2022)

Exigen apoyo. Pero luego que si el heteropatriarcado oprime.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Oct 2022)

Incluso pretenden que el futbol masculino siga su ejemplo para dulcificar la vida del fucbolista profesional y someter a la federación y sus supuesta mala vida que les impone.


----------



## Ouiea (21 Oct 2022)

Jojo, la única forma de suscitar interés por el fútbol femenino es, como hacen siempre con todo, convertirlo en un puto drama telenovelesco. Buena jugada!


----------



## skinnyemail (21 Oct 2022)

QUE NO NOS HACEN CASITO Y NOS PERDEMOS EL MUNDIAL CHIQUIIIIIIII


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Es que no es que pidan empatía. Es muchísimo peor. Les EXIGEN que hagan boicot igual que han hecho ellas, porque ellas lo valen. Y hay algunas frases que son para enmarcar, ojo:

*" ¿Cómo no vamos a ir las quince mejores jugadoras a un Mundial?", se preguntó Nerea Eizaguirre "*

Tócate los cojones. Es que ellas son las mejores y punto. Eso sí, las que han empatado contra Suecia y han ganado a USA son las nuevas. A ver si esas 15 no son las mejores.

*"Lo que tenéis que hacer es ir a ver al psicólogo de vuestro club y luego hacer el paripé"*

Vamos, joderle la vida a un hombre simulando problemas delante de un psicólogo. Que como hay que creer sí o sí a las mujeres y no hay denuncias falsas, picará y dirá que están oprimidas las pobres.

Son unas sinvergüenzas y unas niñatas, que como han echado el órdago, se lo han visto y han perdido, ahora quieren romper la baraja con las nuevas, haciendo como que existen ciertos problemas donde no los hay. Han tenido que flipar las chavalitas nuevas. Lo que ha quedado cristalino es que:

No tienen razón en lo que dicen
Van a dar la puñalada por la espalda y a hacer daño a la selección sólo por interés individual
De profesionales no tienen absolutamente nada


----------



## 4ken4t0n (21 Oct 2022)

Patetico


----------



## trukutruku (21 Oct 2022)

jajajaj gracias por el almuerzo colega


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Vaya panda de arpías...


----------



## trukutruku (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada



no... es peor... las sustituyen y juegan mejor las nuevas


----------



## Covaleda (21 Oct 2022)

Eso se llama delito de coacciones, pedorras.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (21 Oct 2022)

Ha sido todo uno el inflar económicamente y de forma artificial el futbol femenino y empezar a darse entre ellas puñaladas.

Al final al que se van cargar va a ser al psicologo que les ha justificado la baja en la selección por machista y heteropatriarcal, al tiempo.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Ha sido todo uno el inflar económicamente y de forma artificial el futbol femenino y empezar a darse entre ellas puñaladas.
> 
> Al final al que se van cargar va a ser al psicologo que les ha justificado la baja en la selección por machista y heteropatriarcal, al tiempo.



Destrozan todo lo que tocan, es su naturaleza hijoputesca


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Oct 2022)

No veré fútbol femenino jamás


----------



## Stonewall_Jackson (21 Oct 2022)

Las denuncias falsas no existe.


----------



## Shudra (21 Oct 2022)

BAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA SERAN UNA MUJER NUNCA SERAN UNA MUJER NUNCA SERAN UNA MUER
NO HAY DINERO YP UESTECITOS PARA TODASSSSSSS
MUJERES DEPORTISTAS MARIMACHOS


----------



## Tales90 (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Sorocidad le llaman no? Las otras deberían emitir un comunicado en sentido inverso, decir que son una vagas y que el entrenador tiene razón que deben aceptar que la han cagado, y ya se garantizan su puesto ya que creo que han demostrado que son mejores que las otras ganando a USA ya no deberían llamarlas sustitutas jajaja ahora son las titulares.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

EL FUTBOL FEMENINO NI ES FUTBOL NI ES FEMENINO


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada



El combinado mejora, de hecho


----------



## robert73 (21 Oct 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> *"Lo que tenéis que hacer es ir a ver al psicólogo de vuestro club y luego hacer el paripé"*
> 
> Vamos, joderle la vida a un hombre simulando problemas delante de un psicólogo. Que como hay que creer sí o sí a las mujeres y no hay denuncias falsas, picará y dirá que están oprimidas las pobres.



Esto es lo más gordo.


----------



## chocolate (21 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El combinado mejora, de hecho



Normal (aunque *obviamente* ni he visto los partidos), quitas el mal rollo, el estar más pendiente de ellas mísmas y de querer echar al Míster, te centras en tu trabajo et voilá!


----------



## DarkNight (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Qué hijas de puta, le han declarado la guerra al entrenador y harán lo que haga falta para BOICOTEARLE. Brujas


----------



## circodelia2 (21 Oct 2022)

Qué futbolistas ni que....son brujas peloteras. 
....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Ya veis el nivel que tienen que sustituyen a 15 de golpe y no se nota en nada



No es que no se note, es que estas han demostrado que compiten mejor que las otras.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Mas carnaza! en Twitter ya se pelean entre ellas xDDDDDD









'Las 15' buscan apoyo en la selección Sub-23


Tal y como informó MARCA, y ha podido confirmar Relevo, ambas partes mantuvieron este jueves una tensa reunión telemática liderada por Amanda Gutiérrez, presidenta de FU




www.relevo.com


----------



## circus maximus (21 Oct 2022)

Y todavía algunos decís que el fúmbol de lesbianas no es entretenido...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Goronita Enfurecido (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



A la que se apruebe la ley trans y el futfem se llene de tíos se bajarán de la burra y no les servirá de nada, un tío que juega en 3 división es mejor futbolista que muchas de la élite del futfem


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Goronita Enfurecido dijo:


> A la que se apruebe la ley trans y el futfem se llene de tíos se bajarán de la burra y no les servirá de nada, un tío que juega en 3 división es mejor futbolista que muchas de la élite del futfem



Justo ayer se me ocurrió mirar un resumen de la Champions femenina entre el FC Barcelona y otro equipo que no recuerdo, acabaron 9-0 pero el resultado es lo de menos.. no saben hacer un control bien, no dan un pase minimamente bueno ni a 3 metros y lo de las porteras... como sepas levantar la pelota por encima de 1,80m acaba en gol seguro


----------



## Goronita Enfurecido (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Justo ayer se me ocurrió mirar un resumen de la Champions femenina entre el FC Barcelona y otro equipo que no recuerdo, acabaron 9-0 pero el resultado es lo de menos.. no saben hacer un control bien, no dan un pase minimamente bueno ni a 3 metros y lo de las porteras... como sepas levantar la pelota por encima de 1,80m acaba en gol seguro



Para que veas el nivel
El escandaloso 0-6 del Cadete A masculino al primer equipo del Athletic femenino revoluciona las redes

Aviso de redirección

Australian women's national team lose 7-0 to team of 15-year-old boys


----------



## lefebre (21 Oct 2022)

Bonus track. Se aprueba la ley trans y todas las 30 son sustituidas por mujeres con pene. Y España se lleva el mundial. 
Declaraciones de la capitana Manuela emocionada: " yo antes era Manuel, utillero del Torrelaguna, y mi sueño siempre había sido disputar un mundial '


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien pierde su tiempo viendo furgol femenino?


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Alguien pierde su tiempo viendo furgol femenino?



Casi nadie. Ni hombres ni mujeres. Lo del futbol femenino es solo una herramienta de politiqueo feminazi, un instrumento oportuno para andar incordiando en uno de los ambitos mas estereotipicamente masculinos.
No le dan bola porque les guste mucho el futbol sino porque es un "bastion" muy simbolico.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Oct 2022)

Mujeres envenenando allá donde van,

nada nuevo.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Oct 2022)

A ver por qué van a tener que renunciar unas bolleras porque otras bolleras hayan montado el típico pollo de bolleras.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Oct 2022)

Dentro de poco pedirán una huelga nacional para solidarizarse con sus demandas.


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Oct 2022)

Las titulares deberían solidarizarse con las sustitutas y dejarles su puesto.


----------



## Lain Coubert (21 Oct 2022)

Las 15 prespiputas no van a mover un dedo, y lo sabéis, socharonas.


----------



## zeromus44 (21 Oct 2022)

Espérate, que ahora las 15 nuevas ganan el mundial y exploto de la risa.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Están pidiendo que denuncien malos tratos psicólogos para echar al entrenador!! Es gravísimo. Además dicen que las nuevas son peores que ellas y no deben ir a la selección, y están amenazando, chantajeando, coaccionado y maltratando psicológicamente a las nuevas.

Expulsión inmediata de la selección española de por vida!!


----------



## andresitozgz (21 Oct 2022)

Somos mujeres y estamos empoderadas sabes?? osea entiendes no?? Mi género está por encima de las competencias profesionales de la empresa sabes tia, esque flipo tia con lo machistas que son en este club tia, osea yo como capitana no puedo decidir quien es mi entrenador, es muy fuerte tia. Osea a ver... en el futbol masculino nadie tiene cojones a criticar a su entrenador sabes, pero no es lo mismo tia, es relación hombre - hombre, yo soy tia sabes, y el entrenador es hombre y yo mujer, sabes lo que digo no, entiendes tia verdad? Entonces tengo razón tia... y sino pues voy a la prensa de izquierdas tia y le monto un pollo y le digo que me acosa y ya esta tia, si quiere a malas vamos a malas tia... le arruino la vida cuando quiera sabes, el verá lo que hace tía. Que fuerte que fuerte que fuerte


----------



## Culozilla (21 Oct 2022)

¿Y por qué coño me iba a importar a mí los problemas de las bolleras? ¿Sois tontos o qué?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Oct 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> jajajaj gracias por el almuerzo colega
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1235265



Encima lo tienen grabado porque fue por videoconferencia.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Oct 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Somos mujeres y estamos empoderadas sabes?? osea entiendes no?? Mi género está por encima de las competencias profesionales de la empresa sabes tia, esque flipo tia con lo machistas que son en este club tia, osea yo como capitana no puedo decidir quien es mi entrenador, es muy fuerte tia. Osea a ver... en el futbol masculino nadie tiene cojones a criticar a su entrenador sabes, pero no es lo mismo tia, es relación hombre - hombre, yo soy tia sabes, y el entrenador es hombre y yo mujer, sabes lo que digo no, entiendes tia verdad? Entonces tengo razón tia... y sino pues voy a la prensa de izquierdas tia y le monto un pollo y le digo que me acosa y ya esta tia, si quiere a malas vamos a malas tia... le arruino la vida cuando quiera sabes, el verá lo que hace tía. Que fuerte que fuerte que fuerte


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Oct 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> No veré fútbol femenino jamás



Hombre, si les achican el balón, el campo, la porteria y los shorts y la camiseta, qiuzás sería interesante.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Oct 2022)

Mucha sororidad... hasta que hay dinero por medio.


----------



## GonX (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



No se puede leer la noticia almenos escribe el titular entero para saber de que trata.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Si es que tienen alma de funcionarias: quieren volver a su placita en propiedad como si se hubieran cogido una excedencia.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Oct 2022)

Es que se juegan mucha pasta y ya no hace gracia que la pierdan. Entonces es cuando se acaba el hermana yo si te creo.


----------



## rondo (21 Oct 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Espérate, que ahora las 15 nuevas ganan el mundial y exploto de la risa.



Tu estás loco,que quieres más propaganda feminazi?


----------



## CreepyCrawler (21 Oct 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Es que se juegan mucha pasta y ya no hace gracia que la pierdan. Entonces es cuando se acaba el hermana yo si te creo.



Hermana yo si te he visto, no me acuerdo


----------



## rondo (21 Oct 2022)

A mi lo que me sorprende de esta noticia,es que conociendo a las mujeres,aún no se hayan inventado una acusación de intento de violación,de acoso sexual o que las espiaba en la ducha o que sé yo,no se igual se lo guardan como as en la manga


----------



## Trollaco del copón (21 Oct 2022)

Las prostis quieren la solidaridad de las sustis...

Echasteis un órdago y perdisteis ahora ajo y agua...


----------



## cuartosinascensor (21 Oct 2022)

Pues después de ganar a la campeona del mundo por primera vez parece que las sustitutas son mejores.
Estas se creían que eran una mezcla entre cristiano y messi, menuda cura de humildad se han llevado.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Oct 2022)

¿ Meter a 23 tias en un equipo? ¿Que puede salir mal? 


¡TODO!

Al final van a joder a la selección, a las nuevas de la selección, a la selección Sub23..... 

Espero que esas 15 tipas no vuelvan a ponerse la camiseta de España jamás. 

Por otro lado, me importa un mierda el furgol femenino, nunca he visto un partido, y nunca lo veré.


----------



## zirick (21 Oct 2022)

Luego queremos cobrar todos lo mismo. Pues a éstas se les ha jodido el chollo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (21 Oct 2022)

Deben ser unas CHONIS de tres pares de cojones. Me las imagino reunidas discutiendo. Como si lo viera


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Oct 2022)

Esto es fácil de entender: 
muchas son lesbianas, se puede ver en sus redes sociales.
Esto no es problema en principio, lo malo que las lesbianas suelen odiar a los hombres y nos hacen la competencia y nos quieren quitar de enmedio, que es justo lo que ha pasado con el seleccionador. 

Por ejemplo la tal Nerea, que fue la que coaccionó a lass seleccionadas actuales para que no jugaran, sale en su Insta con su novia. 

Nerea forma parte de la directiva de Futpro, sindicato de futfem.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Oct 2022)

AFE denuncia las presuntas malas praxis de FUTPRO para presionar a las jugadoras que sí van a la selección


La polémica parece que no termina nunca en la selección femenina de fútbol de España. Tras lo acontecido en las últimas semanas, con la petición de un grupo importante de jugadoras




www.marca.com





- Esta situación, protagonizada, presuntamente, por una abogada en ejercicio es sumamente grave, puesto que podría considerarse que está induciendo a las futbolistas de la Selección Española a cometer una actuación ilegal. Hemos de recordar que la Ley (art. 47 de la Ley del Deporte) establece 'la obligatoriedad de los/as deportistas federados a asistir a las convocatorias de las selecciones deportivas nacionales para la participación en competiciones de carácter internacional o para la preparación de las mismas'.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

Eso les pasa por enredarse con lesbianas. 

Tienen lo peor de los dos sexos y ninguna de sus cualidades .


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Oct 2022)

Las otras puedes no estar de acuerdo con ellas


----------



## Burbunauta (21 Oct 2022)

El globalismo y las mujeres. Posiblemente, el mayor lavado de cerebro de toda la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## pepecling (21 Oct 2022)

Jaaaaaajajajajaja joder, la nutrición es EXTREMA, voy a tener que reforzar los muelles del colchón para poder dormir esta noche sin que pete.


----------



## Demi Grante (21 Oct 2022)

Esas harpías que han renunciado a representar a España que se jodan, que no exijan a las sustitutas que no son tan putas niñatas como ellas despreciar la oportunidad de su vida.


----------



## DarkNight (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Vamos a dedicarles el video que merecen estas bolleras que van de Divas


----------



## ignominias (21 Oct 2022)

Pronto acusarán al entrenador de abusos. Y sinó, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y algunas lo haran... pero no sin antes haber jugado varios torneos para poder contar que fueron jugadoras de la seleccion nacional, jugaron tal y cual competicion y renunciaron por principios feministas y bla bla bla.
> 
> A la mitad de esas pavas el futbol les importa una putisima mierda, como al 99% de las mujeres. Lo estan utilizando como ariete feminista en ese ambito tan masculino como es el futbol. Son como los crios que pasan de un juguete hasta que ven que le gusta a otro crio.
> Varios de mis perros tambien son asi; dejas algo para ellos y todos pasan hasta que uno muestra interes en ello, entonces todos lo quieren y "compiten" por ver quien se lo queda, por ver quien manda. Una vez eso haya quedado claro, el que se lo quedo vuelve a pasar del objeto en cuestion porque ni lo quiere ni le importa el objeto sino solo el marcar su estatus.
> Las mujeres estan emperradas con el puto futbol sin gustarles solo porque es una de las cosas mas masculinas que han encontrado, pero el futbol en si les suda el coño, para ellas es solo un vehiculo ideologico para marcar poder de conquista... y sienten que conquistar la "igualdad" en el futbol seria como tomar la capital del "imperio machirulo".



Brillante post arruinado por la última palabrita de imbécil que se cree gracioso.


----------



## pamplinero (21 Oct 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Hhahahahahhaaahahaha Ojo a la noticia! Las charos de la selección pidiendo a las sustitutas que se solidaricen con ellas!!!!
> 
> MUJERES PRETENDIENDO QUE OTRAS MUJERES TENGAN EMPATIA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...




Me nutre saber que leyendo los comentarios de la noticia el 99% (por no decir el 100% ya que no me voy a leer los mas de 1000 comentarios de la noticia), piensa exactamente igual que los floreros de burbuja.


----------



## Decipher (21 Oct 2022)

Donde quiera que hay mujeres siempre lo mismo. Llorar, llorar y llorar.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (21 Oct 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Alguien pierde su tiempo viendo furgol femenino?



No, pero comentarlo nos encanta.


Lain Coubert dijo:


> Las 15 prespiputas no van a mover un dedo, y lo sabéis, socharonas.



se dice prostiputas.
De nada.


----------



## jkaza (21 Oct 2022)

Yo con lo del pakirrín estoy empachao para todo el finde


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esto es fácil de entender:
> muchas son lesbianas, se puede ver en sus redes sociales.
> Esto no es problema en principio, lo malo que las lesbianas suelen odiar a los hombres y nos hacen la competencia y nos quieren quitar de enmedio, que es justo lo que ha pasado con el seleccionador.
> 
> ...



Esta gentuza les han regalado un puesto de funcionarias el PSOE y podemos, se llevan el dinero por la puta cara regalado, y ahora tienen mucho mucho miedo de perder la plaza de funcionaria, el dinero y tener que trabajar de reponedora de supermercado como la ministra feminista. Eso es lo que ocurre.


----------



## Vanatico (21 Oct 2022)

Míchel: "A veces pasan cosas en el deporte femenino que si pasasen en el masculino..."


Míchel (José Miguel González Martín del Campo), nuevo entrenador del Olympiacos, concedió una entrevista al programa 'Radioestadio noche' de Onda Cero para analizar su fichaje por




www.marca.com


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esto es fácil de entender:
> muchas son lesbianas, se puede ver en sus redes sociales.
> Esto no es problema en principio, lo malo que las lesbianas suelen odiar a los hombres y nos hacen la competencia y nos quieren quitar de enmedio, que es justo lo que ha pasado con el seleccionador.
> 
> ...




Ejemplar el Athletic Club incluyendo al colectivo trans.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Oct 2022)

Las 15 pedorras están viendo que se quedan sin mundial, con todo lo que eso conlleva, y van a sacar toda la artillería feminazi que haga falta.


----------



## treblinca (21 Oct 2022)

No se puede arriesgar la Federacion a que a mitad de Mundial monten un pollo por cualquier cosa o una acusación falsa como ellas mismas insinúan a las otras.


----------



## ignatiux (21 Oct 2022)

Que vayan al programa Salvame, seguro que tienen audiencia llamando pestes a las suplentes.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron (21 Oct 2022)

No hay nada como ver mujeres sustituidas luchando por lo suyo.

Si las nuevas son mejores, ole por ellas


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Oct 2022)

X eso las guerras van los hombres.
Se acabarían matando entre ellas.
Pero antes montarían una orgia nivel cósmico como buenas zorras de pantano.


----------



## Felson (21 Oct 2022)

En el fútbol profesional la diferencia entre una superestrella y un jugador del montón es tal nimiedad que en muchas otras profesiones ni siquiera sería medible, pero que en el fútbol, como en la química de un explosivo o en los procesos atómicos en una central nuclear, suponen tal diferencia de resultados que en tales casos supone la muerte o la vida, el éxito o el fracaso, el seguir existiendo el mundo o que sea un páramo radioactivo. 

Es por eso que muchos jugadores del montón pasan por estrellas y muchas estrellas no se las considera del montón. En el fútbol femenino esa diferencia es todavía menor, por razones físicas, históricas, de tiempo, etc. 

Que un jugador masculino de primera división le dijera a otro de tercera que él es el que vale... sería para los competidores y seguidores la una demostración de estupidez tal que ni siquiera le volverían a convocar ni para jugar una pachanga, aunque tuvieran que hacerlo para rentabilizar el fichaje hasta que lo manden a jugar a Japón. 

En el femenino... no sé... o no lo sabía hasta ahora. El nivel vital, cultural, existencial de las jugadoras parece, incluso menor que el común de los jugadores del fútbol. Y eso que el nivel ya era difícilmente superable por lo ínfimo, como demuestran declaraciones y los comentarios de los periodistas que se dedican a tal cuestión ("compañeros, el número siete se acaba de quitar la camiseta y seguramente será sustituido..."... mientras se ve en pantalla al número siete quitándose la camiseta camino del vestuario, algo de lo que puede informar cualquiera desde su casa sin estar a pie de campo -para eso suelen dejar a reporteras que después se pueden "enrrollar" o no con algún jugador medianamente conocido o incluso muy conocido, que, a su vez, servirán de excusa para seguir alimentando el circo-). 

El problema de estas cosas, como tantas en las cuestiones públicas o notorias, es que finalmente el personal queda retratado (personal, entendido como vocablo para referirse a grupo de personas que comparten características, actitudes, profesión o algún tipo de relación, como puede ser la de pertenecer al género húmano o al femenino actuando en algún sector, por poner ejemplos). 

En este caso, unas y otras han demostrado en qué escala están cada una y para qué vale la escala a la que representan. Unas juegan para ganar, aunque las consideres peores las que juegan para perder, aunque ellas se consideren mejores.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Oct 2022)

Nunca he visto futbol femenino, y despues de esto, no pienso volver a verlo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Somos mujeres y estamos empoderadas sabes?? osea entiendes no?? Mi género está por encima de las competencias profesionales de la empresa sabes tia, esque flipo tia con lo machistas que son en este club tia, osea yo como capitana no puedo decidir quien es mi entrenador, es muy fuerte tia. Osea a ver... en el futbol masculino nadie tiene cojones a criticar a su entrenador sabes, pero no es lo mismo tia, es relación hombre - hombre, yo soy tia sabes, y el entrenador es hombre y yo mujer, sabes lo que digo no, entiendes tia verdad? Entonces tengo razón tia... y sino pues voy a la prensa de izquierdas tia y le monto un pollo y le digo que me acosa y ya esta tia, si quiere a malas vamos a malas tia... le arruino la vida cuando quiera sabes, el verá lo que hace tía. Que fuerte que fuerte que fuerte



Joder, anonadado me hallo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esto es fácil de entender:
> muchas son lesbianas, se puede ver en sus redes sociales.
> Esto no es problema en principio, lo malo que las lesbianas suelen odiar a los hombres y nos hacen la competencia y nos quieren quitar de enmedio, que es justo lo que ha pasado con el seleccionador.
> 
> ...



pERO CAUNTAS TORTILLAS SE HACEN AHI??


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ejemplar el Athletic Club incluyendo al colectivo trans.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1235951



Esta es una de las madre superioras, todos los equipos femeninos tienen una. Las pocas novatas heteros las temen.


----------



## Nuucelar (22 Oct 2022)

Es increíble como las mujeras se depredan entre ellas, recuerdo a una ex que me dejó por presión de sus amijas.
Ella siempre me contaba que sus amijas siempre me criticaban con que era un estirado, que no hablaba con sus amigos....

A día de hoy ella está sin hijos, y sus amijas en cambio todas tienen hijos o están preñadas.


----------



## Pluc (22 Oct 2022)

*"Lo que tenéis que hacer es ir a ver al psicólogo de vuestro club y luego hacer el paripé"*

Solo por esta puta frase deberían cerrar de oficio FUTPRO, multaza antológica y que esta chusma no juegue ni en los torneos de futbolsala del barrio.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2022)

En este caso están quedando como la mierda, hay que hablar de ello cada vez más porque en los partidos las que van son bolleras feministas todas y pitan al entrenador y encima ni pagan la entrada porque las regalan. 

Sin embargo la opinión pública en redes y prensa es contraria a ellas.


----------



## Funcional (22 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Es increíble como las mujeras se depredan entre ellas, recuerdo a una ex que me dejó por presión de sus amijas.
> Ella siempre me contaba que sus amijas siempre me criticaban con que era un estirado, que no hablaba con sus amigos....
> 
> A día de hoy ella está sin hijos, y sus amijas en cambio todas tienen hijos o están preñadas.



Por esa misma razón yo le auguro al feminismo actual un corto recorrido. Siempre habrá un grupo o subgrupo que se considere ninguneado, no representado, o simplemente por que no les gusta la cara de la que maneja el cotarro. No hay más que ver la que se está armando con el tema de la Ley Trans y el roto que está produciendo entre las radicales. Esta guerra entre bolleras y travelos confieso que me divierte en el fondo.


----------



## skan (22 Oct 2022)

Las del VARça ya echaron a su anterior entrenador, Lluís Cortés.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (22 Oct 2022)

Felson dijo:


> En el fútbol profesional la diferencia entre una superestrella y un jugador del montón es tal nimiedad que en muchas otras profesiones ni siquiera sería medible, pero que en el fútbol, como en la química de un explosivo o en los procesos atómicos en una central nuclear, suponen tal diferencia de resultados que en tales casos supone la muerte o la vida, el éxito o el fracaso, el seguir existiendo el mundo o que sea un páramo radioactivo.
> 
> Es por eso que muchos jugadores del montón pasan por estrellas y muchas estrellas no se las considera del montón. En el fútbol femenino esa diferencia es todavía menor, por razones físicas, históricas, de tiempo, etc.
> 
> ...



Madre De Dios!!!!
No se si abras conseguido lo que buscabas con este relato tan artificial para referirte a un deporte de equipo.
Que no de conjunto , x que así lo suelen ver las mujeres ,un conjunto no es lo mismo que un equipo , un equipo tiene alma propia y donde va uno van todos.
Nunca va ser extra polable al conjunto de la sociedad,nada tiene que ver lo cultural y mucho menos con lo social.
El deporte de equipo de echo x si solo es vertebrador hace de vaso comunicante con todos los estratos,bueno,excepto contigo que eres un jetas.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Una cosa es ser soberbias, como lo son casi todas las tipas, y otra es ser tan imbéciles de creerse imprescindibles. Si me dijeran que tipos como Kroos, Courtois o Haaland se creen imprescindibles, pues sí, y ellos sí podrían presionar en algo que quisieran, pero unas ridículas en un deporte sin nivel en el que quitas a unas y pones a otras, y no se nota el cambio, es de ser retras.


----------



## rmacnamara (22 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Hombre, si les achican el balón, el campo, la porteria y los shorts y la camiseta, qiuzás sería interesante.



Short??? Falda corta (Las que no tiene parte abajo)


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las 15 sustitutas deberían solidarizarse y que se nombren otras 15 sustitutas de las sustitutas, y así sucesivamente.



tampoco pasaría nada como ya anticipé:




Antiparticula dijo:


> Si echan a estas 15 no creo que las siguientes 15 del escalafon de la liga Iberdrola sean mucho peores.
> 
> Serán igual de mediocres. El nivel de futbol de la seleccion femenina permaneceria constante.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y algunas lo haran... pero no sin antes haber jugado varios torneos para poder contar que fueron jugadoras de la seleccion nacional, jugaron tal y cual competicion y renunciaron por principios feministas y bla bla bla.
> 
> A la mitad de esas pavas el futbol les importa una putisima mierda, como al 99% de las mujeres. Lo estan utilizando como ariete feminista en ese ambito tan masculino como es el futbol. Son como los crios que pasan de un juguete hasta que ven que le gusta a otro crio.
> Varios de mis perros tambien son asi; dejas algo para ellos y todos pasan hasta que uno muestra interes en ello, entonces todos lo quieren y "compiten" por ver quien se lo queda, por ver quien manda. Una vez eso haya quedado claro, el que se lo quedo vuelve a pasar del objeto en cuestion porque ni lo quiere ni le importa el objeto sino solo el marcar su estatus.
> Las mujeres estan emperradas con el puto futbol sin gustarles solo porque es una de las cosas mas masculinas que han encontrado, pero el futbol en si les suda el coño, para ellas es solo un vehiculo ideologico para marcar poder de conquista... y sienten que conquistar la "igualdad" en el futbol seria como tomar la capital del "imperio machirulo".



Una de las épocas historicas más decisivas de la humanidad y todos perdiendo el tiempo con estas tonterías de que si me rozó una teta o me ofendió un comentario sobre mi culo, demasiado gordo para lanzar penalties.

Por si a alguien no le había quedado claro de dónde sale toda esta basura NWO de un día para otro, como si estás cosas brotasen de la hierba y no necesitasen de una organización completísima y una financiación brutal.

Sigue el dinero y encontrarás a los traidores que trabajan para destruir occidente.

Pronto seremos todos esclavos o estaremos muertos y entonces nadie volverá a acordarse de les niñes y del fútbol femenino y esta purria que está las 24 horas diciendo locuras en la TV pasarán a cobrar los servicios prestados.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Oct 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Ha sido todo uno el inflar económicamente y de forma artificial el futbol femenino y empezar a darse entre ellas puñaladas.
> 
> Al final al que se van cargar va a ser al psicologo que les ha justificado la baja en la selección por machista y heteropatriarcal, al tiempo.



Exacto. 

Hace 15 años, el fútbol femenino no le importaba a nadie. Por supuesto, las mujeres tenían el mismo derecho a practicarlo, y quién sabe si con un crecimiento natural hubiera llegado a tener cierta repercusión. 

Hasta que por ideología empezaron a intentar aparentar lo que no era. Los periódicos empezaron a meter noticias como si a la gente le interesase, crearon el debate artificial, las empresas empezaron a soltar pasta porque quedaba muy bien dada la imbecilidad actual. Y hasta el otro día un partido político que está en nuestro gobierno preguntaba por qué no están a la misma altura en los medios Benzemá y la chica que ha ganado el balón de oro femenino. 

Eso ha hecho que las crías que hace 10 ó 15 años jugaban al fútbol porque les gustaba hayan visto la pasta. Obviamente, ni de lejos que la del masculino, pero pasta al fin y al cabo. Más aún cuando toda la corrección política repercute en que sus sueldos suban artificialmente, por la tremenda diferencia entre el masculino y el femenino. Y si no, ya se tirará de subvención. 

Y ahora que sí hay pasta, empiezan las puñaladas. Que si complot para echar al seleccionador, que si ahora no voy, que si tú no vayas. Algo absolutamente vergonzante. Que no se hubiera dado si no hubiera entrado pasta...


----------



## racalmatt (22 Oct 2022)

La realidad es que en cualquier momento, una o varias de éstas extorsionadoras, presentará una viogen, y el entrenador queda de patitas en la calle...
Mientras tengan ése poder, no habrá justicia, y lo estamos viendo en tiempo real, cuando animan a las nuevas a denunciar....y es que ni para eso tienen ovarios...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Pero es que además están quedando como el puto culo y como lo que son: chantajeadoras y extorsionadoras, dejando a la luz todas las artimañas que usan las feministas para conseguir lo que quieren: denuncias falsas, partes falsos,...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Oct 2022)

*¡¡¡Y COMO "LAS SUPLENTES" ENTREN EN LA FINAL, MÁS DE UNA TIRARÁ SU CARRERA POR LA LETRINA DEL INDEPENDENTISMO!!!*









Vicky mete a la Sub'17 en las semifinales del Mundial


Un doblete de Vicky López en los últimos cinco minutos del partido da el pase a España a las semifinales del Mundial. Japón consiguió anotar desde cuarenta metros, pero consiguiero




www.marca.com


----------

